
Finally a node module to consume RESTful APIs/endpoints in an ORM fashion - nachoalvarez
https://github.com/ngonzalvez/rest-facade
======
whatnotests
Nice, but IMHO not quite there.

Have a look at the design of [https://github.com/whichdigital/active-rest-
client/blob/mast...](https://github.com/whichdigital/active-rest-
client/blob/master/README.md)

It really covers all the bases while still leaving space for exceptional
cases.

